# Massey Ferguson 165 Diesel



## Tom47 (Aug 24, 2020)

I had a new clutch put in while I had shoulder surgery. Got tractor back and when I got to where I could use it, I put on my hay lift. It has been on for 8 months now and clutch has worked ok , I thought. I put on sickle mower this weekend in and when I mash clutch pedal down? My pto will not let me put it in gear. I have to kill tractor, engage pto, start tractor , then pto works and I can cut hay. But if I need to stop cutter heads I have to shut tractor down to put pto back in gear. The guy thank put new clutch in has had health issues and had to quit working on tractors. Is this an adjustment I can do? I need to put bush hog on but I can’t engage it with tractor running.


----------



## Tom47 (Aug 24, 2020)

She is an old tractor but runs great


----------



## Tom47 (Aug 24, 2020)

I can post picture tomorrow if needed


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. The only thing I can think of, right off the bat, is the clutch pedal adjustment. Something that you can do yourself. \Do you have any sort of manual for you tractor?


----------



## Tom47 (Aug 24, 2020)

I think I have one if I can find it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Tom,
Your tractor should have a clevis adjustment (or similar) with a locknut in the clutch linkage. Check your clutch freeplay. Push the clutch pedal down by hand until you feel the throwout bearing engage the clutch fingers. Should be about 1 inch freeplay.


----------



## JLSteiner (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes, your problem is one of two adjustments you can make if you are physically able. The first is clutch pedal freby loosening the e travel, with your hand push pedal down till you feel it against the throw out bearing should be about 3/4 to 1 inch. this can be adjusted by placing a punch in the hole in the clutch shaft, loosen the bolt on the clamp and adjust till you have about 3/4 inch.
The second adjustment is harder, under the clutch housing, is a plate held in place with 4 bolts, remove the plate, there is too much clearance at the heads of the 3 PTO adjuster screws around the outside of the clutch unit. If you have a front end loader fitted the beam will need to be removed to gain access to the clutch. When you have this removed and using a flashlight inspect the clutch unit and look for signs of oil. If all is clear....good. Locate the 3 adjusters equally spaced between the coil springs. The target adjustment is 090". If you do not have a feeler gauge to make this two hand hacksaw blades with the teeth ground off will suffice. The thickness does not need to be exact but each one MUST be adjusted the same. Using 2 good fitting 1/2" open ended wrenches adjust the screws until your gauge is a neat fit. The first one will be difficult....but it does get easier.
Check the PTO operation. An unladen PTO should stop with a minimum of one inch of pedal travel remaining. If necessary adjust the clamp at the clutch pedal. Two types are fitted with the most common being the rear pivot pedal type. Adjust so that there is approx 1/4" gap at the point where the clutch arm strikes the casing when the pedal is pressed in the free travel. Adjustment is not exact and it may be necessary to reduce your gauge thickness very slightly if the PTO does not engage satisfactorily. Every tractor is different.
If there is oil present that may cause a drag but I think your problem is adjustment. This out of adjustment will prevent the hydraulic pump stopping when in MP 'High' and make shifting difficult. See attached photo.


----------



## JLSteiner (Aug 6, 2017)

Sorry, but he doesn't have a stuck clutch, just needs adjusted, new clutch main disc has worn the fuzz off of it and pto clutch now needs readjusted.


----------

